# Pollen Life



## K9Kirk (May 14, 2022)

Not sure of it's ID but the closest I could find of it is an Gulf Fritillary.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 15, 2022)

Beautiful shot.....


----------



## John 2 (May 15, 2022)

Never seen on before but it is nice - both the shot and the insect.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 15, 2022)

The eyes have it! Beautiful color.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 15, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Beautiful shot.....





John 2 said:


> Never seen on before but it is nice - both the shot and the insect.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> The eyes have it! Beautiful color.


Thanks guys.


----------



## Donde (May 15, 2022)

Hard to ID with that angle but lovely shot.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 16, 2022)

Donde said:


> Hard to ID with that angle but lovely shot.


Yeah, it's a weird angle alright, wish I were a little more above it but was trying to get level with it. Level didn't work for that butterfly.


----------



## slat (May 21, 2022)

Nice shot.


----------



## jeffashman (May 23, 2022)

Nice shot! Nice comp and colors.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 23, 2022)

slat said:


> Nice shot.





jeffashman said:


> Nice shot! Nice comp and colors.


Thanks, guys!


----------

